# R100 Vermont Shoot



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

:welcomesign: To A fellow VTER!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice accomplishment! Be careful not to outshoot your BF everytime, or he will suddenly not want to go to them anymore.:wink:
There was a shoot in VT and I didn't see or hear a thing about it, where was it located?


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*R-100*

Congrads I was in the crowd along with ya had an awsome time. Only lost a few drops of blood to the Horse flys....LOL man those things bite. The course was loads of fun glad to hear other people had just as much as I. Welcome to ARCHERY.:wink:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

*R-100*

Prostpect Mt. in Woodford VT. Catamount bowhunters had a R-100 Aswome crowd. loads of shooters.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* flo21254. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.  :cheer2: Well done on the :second: placing.


----------



## vt1966 (Dec 22, 2007)

I am glad you had a great time at the shoot, and congraulations on your shooting. It is nice to here that there are people that did enjoy themselves despite the back ups on registration and on the course. But as for the club we were told not to expect that many shooters, as we had. So on behalf our club thank you and everyone for your patients. This is by far the biggest shoot our club ( Catamount Bowhunters ) has put on. It took months of prep work by a bunch of people in our club alot of hard manual labor, not to mention working with the National Forrest to get the right permits and things. So hats off to our club board members that had to do that and the people that helped setting it all up!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

